# Beginning Builder Frame Template Recommendation



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

As stated, I am requesting your recommendations for a template suitable for a beginning builder.

Thanks and looking forward to your recommendations.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I will recommend what I was recommended to, even though I never made one, the Mule, and of course the Chalice, which may easily become your favourite frame


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd actually say not the Mule as first build  - though its is a fantastic frame. You should definitely make one.

I'd recommend the Chalice and/or the Lil'Plinker - they have great easy curves to work with and are very forgiving designs - also very strong and are great shooters. The downside is symmetry if you're not careful. The Lil'Plinker was my first board cut frame (I gave it away to a friend who showed interest - missed so much that I made a skateboard deck one which came out awesome - which I then gave to my daughter - and I need to make another now... Sigh) its a small frame that shoots well above its size. If you want I have one I have changed slightly and can send you the template if you want to give that a go.

Another awesome frame is Clever Monikers' R10 - Being its asymmetrical its forgiving of mistakes, even though its slightly more complex than the Chalice/Lil'Plinker - and its a fantastic shooting frame as well. The R10 is a very versatile multipurpose frame.

What material are you looking to use - and how proficient are you with tools etc.?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Aaaah, the R10! One of the first frames I've made! I agree with Matt, it's a fantastic frame, and not so difficult to make!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Chalice or Mule....


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks, all! I traced my Flatband ergo and have a first effort. I will keep at it. I am surprised that no one posted a template of a Flatband ergo. Maybe I missed it?

Matt - I have a power drill, a dremel tool and a handheld jig saw. I also have rasp files and a lot of sandpaper. I have a sheet of 3/4 inch laminated plywood. I am at the beginner level for woodworking skills.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

You have all the tools necessary and then some! Just a suggestion, use only hand tools in your first attempts. Power tools can remove more material than you would like if you are not careful. I have a Dremel, but I only use rasps, files and sand paper, using the Dremel only on some hard spots if necessary. I always did use a jigsaw though, with the thinnest blade I could find. 
Oh, and do make an R10, it's an impressive frame, and you will nail it easier than a chalice, Matt is right, those fully symmetrical frames are hard in the beginning. I remember my first attempts......


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Matt - I have a power drill, a dremel tool and a handheld jig saw. I also have rasp files and a lot of sandpaper. I have a sheet of 3/4 inch laminated plywood. I am at the beginner level for woodworking skills.


Get clamps. Many different clamps.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd suggest a quality coping saw as well - the drill press is an awesome tool to have available as well.

A vice or at least 2 c-clamps will be a good addition - as Ordo says.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your craftsmanship


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

The R10 or the Derringer... I think... by Clever Moniker and Canh8ter I think. Someone with a better memory will know. And maybe try some top slot or matchstick band attachments. Made me feel all crafty.

I will look for some pics of my first build this year when I finally rediscovered slinging.

The green and white one in the middle.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The Challice is almost right off the tree. It's a great place to start.


----------

